# Unusual investments?



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Unusual investments?

Any one got a few quid stashed or invested anything unusual?

I was thinking maybe stamps, watches, gold bullion, wine, stock n shares...?? Anything different really..


----------



## Morph (Aug 12, 2008)

I've been looking at gold via Bullion Vault.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

DampDog said:


> Unusual investments?
> 
> Any one got a few quid stashed or invested anything unusual?
> 
> I was thinking maybe stamps, watches, gold bullion, wine, stock n shares...?? Anything different really..


I have two rare books i bought about two years ago.
One i paid £125 for is now worth £500, it's a 1934 forst edition in good condition and the other book is a book written by Rob Maylin called Tiger Bay, this is also a first edition and is in immaculate condition, that is worth around £150, paid £42 for it on Ebay and was amazed when i got it as it is really in top nick.

Kev


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Morph said:


> I've been looking at gold via Bullion Vault.


I had a liitle look at that, but looks like I've missed the boat, golds quite high now. should have got in about 9-10 years back..


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

My old man has virtually all the West Ham home football programmes dating back to about 1952. Some of the practise match programmes are worth a small fortune due to very few being printed along with the European Cup programmes. I know last time I asked he said his collection is easily worth 20-30k and obviously will rise as the programmes become even rarer.


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

my dad collects gb stamps.....pretty much got everything ever released now since the very first one, i ended up collecting signed memorbillia and film props, 1/43 bond models, and anything film related that looks nice - wouldnt say there collected for investment as there only worth so much to a person that wants them really. by the time you have spent out on a collection its rare you make a serious gain thses days, as an example i have a prop from the movie aliens (25 years old now) probably worth only around 100 quid for example - but that will depend on how badly someone wanted it - due to the climate the bottoms fell out of most things


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

Depends on who you listen to regarding gold/silver. Some say it has plenty further to go with the economic/euro uncertainty. I use bullion vault. They are pretty good. They do charge fees for storing your plunder.

I started a number plate collection 10 yrs ago. They seem to have appreciated year on year


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Obsessed Merc said:


> Depends on who you listen to regarding gold/silver. Some say it has plenty further to go with the economic/euro uncertainty. I use bullion vault. They are pretty good. They do charge fees for storing your plunder.
> 
> I started a number plate collection 10 yrs ago. They seem to have appreciated year on year


A number plate collection? As in registration plates? I would have never thought of that in a million years.

Historically people invest in gold when recession hits, I suppose it's viewed as a safe place to invest. I do fancy a little dabble in bullion vault, just a pity I didn't have a look around 10 years back, golds done very well over that period. I still don't think you'd lose money but would have been nice to make a few bob for a change.


----------



## JordanTypeR (Mar 13, 2010)

Obsessed Merc said:


> Depends on who you listen to regarding gold/silver. Some say it has plenty further to go with the economic/euro uncertainty. I use bullion vault. They are pretty good. They do charge fees for storing your plunder.
> 
> I started a number plate collection 10 yrs ago. They seem to have appreciated year on year


I've been looking at Bullion Vault too, but was wondering how much money can actually be made on it. I'd only be looking at investing £1000 or so, so wouldn't be expecting massive returns.

Also, is it pretty simple to use for a novice like myself?


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Bullion by post is another one, £1000 would by you a 1oz bar. You buy at spot price and you sell (back to them) at 2% under that. You might get better price selling elsewhere.. Good choice, coins, bars, anything from a gram to a kilo!!!!

http://www.bullionbypost.co.uk/


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

Art!

and you can enjoy it at the same time!!

example in my signature!


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Not something I'd thought of. Art is a bit beyond me

Though I did see this in a local art shop which I suppose is a bit conventional but I quite liked..

http://www.rolfharris.com/collections/limited-editions/feed/2/LHAO044


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

I'd also say, invest in something which you can enjoy.
Gold, whilst nice, cannot be seen if it's locked away!

Personal choice for me is classic cars, although this won't be for everyone as space and storage costs will generally outweigh the profit you can make sitting on a nice car!
Over the past 5 years, pre 1973 Porsches have seen huge rises, far greater than that of the average classic car. 5 years ago, a good friend of mine bought a 1969 911s for £15k. He's been offered £40k + more than once this year already and on the right day, could easily achieve £50k for it.
I'll be honest, I've done well out of cars over the past 20+ years and spend a lot of time studying car prices (not modern stuff!). Most recently was 1980's cars which have seen a nice rise for unmolested low mileage examples over the past 3 years, such as Hot Hatches (205GTis, MK1 Golf GTi's, Renault 5 GTT's etc). Next cars I think will start seeing a good rise in prices are 1990's cars.
Again, the key is well maintained, low mileage and unmolested. Modified cars will detract a price for collectors and investors alike.
As an example, an E36 M3 Evo. Most are driven hard and have been owned by not so caring owners, but we are already seeing a rise in prices for unmolested ones.

Books, a hard one but again, at least you can have enjoyment out of them (if you dare open the darn things up!)
My brother is a book dealer/collector and has been for about 20 years. He has over 200 HG Wells and Jules Verne First Editions alone which will put him in good stead for the future. He's going to auction today for a specific book. 16th Century Occult of all things. He's got a price which he'll pay for it and already knows he can let it go for a 5 figure sum to collectors from the US.

Gold is fairly safe to be fair. Yes, the prices could go down but given the current market, it is more likely to show a steady increase.

My Business landlord is very shrewd when it comes to money and investments. He's currently investing in solar/green energy as a 5-7 year investment.
By installing this, he can supply the electricity to his tenants rather than them pay the Electricity Company and you also get a little back from what doesn't get used as it goes back in to the main grid.

Art, well we would have all been very rich had we seen the Banksy phenomenon coming! No one did and some made a lot of money from it!
Who'd have thought a limited signed print could sell for more than £10k??

Land is another one, but buying land and then not being able to get planning permission on it could see you losing a lot of money. Unless it's your line of work, then it's better to steer clear although the red tape has reduced somewhat over the past 3 years.


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Coxy914 said:


> Art!
> 
> and you can enjoy it at the same time!!
> 
> example in my signature!


Free advertisement there then


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

STEALTH K3 said:


> Free advertisement there then


Well, apart from the annual subscription taken out so not technically free!!


----------

